# Cremorne - TAS



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

8 of the Tassie yakkers got together for another enjoyable session. This time at Cremorne. A coastal lagoon, with a canal out to the bay.

We all headed out wide first off, with thoughts of getting a feed of flatties and maybe even a whiting. After a couple of hours it was clear that we weren't going to be bringing home a feed of flatties. Most people started heading back in to the canal. I decided to get a few photos of the cliffs, then headed in myself.

When I reached the mouth of the canal I could see a couple of yakkers going for a swim. :shock: :lol: I'm sure they'll fill you in.

Then James hooked up to a salmon. Our luck had turned aroung. I had a guess at where the school may be in relation to where James was pulling his fish in and cast a silver wobbler in the direction. A few turns of the handle later I'm hooked up. I think Baldy got one next. Then we paddled round in circles trying to find where the school had gone.

After a while we worked out a pattern, and the fish seemed to be sticking close to the bottom. A very slowly worked soft plastic bounced along the bottom, a la flathead style did the trick nicely. I ended up landing 26 salmon and quick releasing a few others and had a ball. I kept 7 for a fathers day fish'n'chips feast tomorrow. 

I had an absolute ball, great company, good weather, nice scenery and the fishing was pretty good too.

Cheers
Vert


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's Andy with a nice bend in his rod.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

a pic of the cremorne cliffs


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

As vertigrator has said we headed out to cremorne with everything in our favour!
Great day, little wind, leave pass for the whole day, it was gonna be good.
Then we hit the wide open frederick henry bay and NOTHING! I thought bugger, this really sucks, but we all persevered until it started to blow and it was time to seek some shelter. 
On the way in I met up with Baldy and Andy. Andy and I decided we wanted to get to know each other alot better and became entagled, but a short time later we had it sussed, only for me to find that I had snagged two rods and they just wouldnt come apart.
Time for a shore stop, untangle, toilet break and leg stretch.
Scott had come in earlier and hooked up a salmon which got us all fired up, especially Blaen who was so much on fire he decided he needed to be put out, and proceeded to take the mother of all eskimo rolls. :shock: Only thing was he couldnt right himself. I honestly thought he was going for it all the way round but it wasnt to be.  
Baldy and myself shot over to retrieve what we could, we found a rod that was attached to the rod holder, but the holder not attached...towels, and a lone whiting blaen had caught before. Unfortunately he lost his sunnies and glasses.
However the fishing heated up and baldy was on with a nice Aus salmon, closely followed by another.
I was trying hard and nothing until a little tap and then zzzzzzzzz. 
WOOHOO first yak fish here you come! I started reeling in then the line went slack, then the rod bent over and zzzzz, then the line went slack, zzz then nothing.... NOT HAPPY JAN!
He ate my little sandworm that baldy was scoring with too and I couldnt find my other ones. So I thought i'd usee my free squidgee.
About ten minutes later I was onto another one putting up a nice fight, I got so excited at seeing a camera come out that I thought oh I'll play this one...yeah right, tail walk later and he was gone! BUGGER!
At this point I thought thats it, no more they are gone, as everyone else seemed to quiten down.
Then BAM! Third time lucky and my first fish from the yak and a PB of 35cm... not huge but I was stoked!
It all came in from there and my little green squidgee fish got a hammering and was retired, then the next one got a hammering and was retired too. After keeping 5 I put the next ones back thinking it would be enough. Scored a trev off someone, sorry I didnt get your name... Thankyou for it 
Then decided it was time to head in for a chance at some flatty.
Well it wasnt to be, baldy had come up with nothing on the flat head side, but i figured i'd give my new nitro rod and daiwa squid/skirt/jig thingy a go.
Three drops and a jig later, something is on! It felt big and Baldy and I were hoping for a big flattie, but it was another salmon to round off the day.
All in all it was a great day, great to finally catch up with everyone ON a yak and score my first yak fish and a start to my pbs! 
The yak performed great too, and the front hatch made a nice cooler for the fish and drinks
C-MON the next trip!


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Ah ha YES!....saved by the humble Australian Salmon! After coming up with nada from the bay I thought I was in for a good old fashioned lynching for a while there :shock: :lol: Something about wild goose chases...

The other fellas have the days events covered, they are good fun on light gear[well 6lb] so it was good to get some action. They were kinda halfway between a blackback and a cocky salmon size, biggest one was about 38cm to the fork and I kept 6 for a BBQ tomorrow as well.

Took more photos today, none of the fish.....didnt really have time, knock on the head then bleed them so its all a bit messy for pics, then I forgot about taking one when I was letting them go!









Moken and Catch390 under steam..









The mighty Moken!









One happy camper 









John and Craig school hunting...









James and *****, he found a few of the larger specimens  [Not that one  ]









Craig into a fish that must have been a bulldogs supporter :twisted: [note the awesome hat]









Spot the Outback...









Frederick Henry bay with yak dots, one of them is a blue Adventure,camera shy :lol:









Looking south, next stop....Antarctica 

Thats the best of them, thanks for a great day out fellas....ya gotta love spring 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## john (May 6, 2008)

Fantastic day on the water sharing time and ideas with kindred souls.
It was the warmest day this spring. 19 in Hobart.
Great pics fells. You captured the moments. 
Got to revel in the back to basics of yak fishing. 
What more could a man ask for, providing a feed out of the sea for his kids on fathers day. 
YUM


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

vertigrator said:


> When I reached the mouth of the canal I could see a couple of yakkers going for a swim. :shock: :lol: I'm sure they'll fill you in.


I have no idea who you could possibly mean Vert :lol: :lol: :shock:   

Yep here is the so far untold story, it actually started the day before on Friday, I dropped my car in for a service only to discover I had blown a head gasket, this was the start of my bad luck. Once I told Mrs Blaen the news that I may have to cancel my trip on Saturday, she said to take her car. It's no wonder I married this woman, you couldn't ask for anything more.

So I turned up Saturday morning, with Scott and James already on the water, I was unloading at the same time as John (the other John), Deepsouth, Vert, Baz390 and Baldy. I headed out into Fredrick Henry Bay into the 12 metre water. After a couple of hours of bottom bashing and spinning, I finally landed my first Tasmanian Whiting, he measured up at 290mm, big for a Tassie Sand Whiting.

I headed back into the channel about the same time the rest of the fleet did and this is where things went a stray.

I was watching Baldy land a nice little Salmon over my left shoulder and was trying to place a rod in my right hand rear crate rod holder. As it happened I was missing the rod holder but didn't think logically enough to actually watch what I was doing and that's when it happened. I kept missing the rod holder and lent to far back without looking and I rolled the Outback, something I thought would never happen. :shock: Luckily we were only in about 5 foot of water, I came up out of the water and flipped her straight back over, laughing at my stupidity. :lol: The boys were well humoured enough as they gathered up my flotsam and floating debris.

I stopped laughing once I realised I had lost my prescription glasses and fit over Uglyfish Sunglasses. Then I looked at my fish finder, somehow 1.5m of water suddenly became 35m of water and then she went black. To top it off I had lost the fish. 

Deepsouth was a man on a mission, he managed to find my fish for me and grab a couple more items I thought were gone as well, he also sunk a bit of time into helping me look for the lost pairs of glasses. Thanks mate I appreciate the effort. ;-)

So with out further ado I present to you the $625 Whiting. :twisted: 
($150 for the Fishfinder, $75 for the Sunglasses and $400 for the prescription glasses)








Happily however it was my Son's 6th birthday today and he was quite pleased that Dad had caught him his own special birthday breakfast fish. He had never tasted Whiting before and now wants me to catch more of them, I think at $625 a fish, he is going have to go without.


----------



## Sammy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds like yu guys had a good day out there!

Inspired, I had a go out there in the yak myself today. Didn't have the same kind of day you guys had, but it was a bit of fun. In about an hour and a half I landed two fairly big Aussie Salmon. First one was about 35cm (only guessing), and was a nice little fish. Second one was a fairly decent fish, probably 40cm, and a fat thing at that. Put up a nice fun fight, including a couple of big dives each time he saw the yak! ;-) I managed to get him up, got the hook out, and then he flipped straight out of my hands, back into the water and boy did he swim for it! No lying around recovering for him! I guess that one was just meant to live for another day....

This was actually my first fish from my yak (I've taken a few from other yaks before). Unfortunately the weather turned a bit around 1pm so I called it quits then....but it's a damn good spot and I'm definately going to be back there over the summer months.


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Excellent day had by all. After heading out into the bay amongst some pretty fishy looking water, it was clear that there was no fish about. I flicked sp's and bottom bounced with squid for a couple of hours for a single flatty of about 35 cm, before heading back into the mouth of the lagoon where baldy hooked into some cocky's. After the technique was mastered they kept coming in the boat, I returned with 16 of them (they are now a couple of dozen Thai fish cakes for my lunch this week), they go hard and it was the first time I have caught these fish (not counting some of their big cousins - Aussie salmon previously on NSW coast). Also picked up a smallish trevor and donated it to deepsouth.

It was great to fish a new location and go to another part of tassie that hasn't been explored, so close to Hobart too, never would have known Cremorne existed. Okay I have got the saltwater out of my system now and look forward to the October trip, hopefully a trout destination....... another month and the freshwater should be picking up.

Sorry for not assisting you Blaen when you flipped, I honestly thought you were practising the roll manouvre. I just thought WTF is Blaen doing this experiment in 9 degree water!!!! Hassle the optometrist for a free replacement pair specs and promise you won't lose them again.

here are a few randon pics..


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Deepsouth said:


> Scott had come in earlier and hooked up a salmon which got us all fired up, especially Blaen who was so much on fire he decided he needed to be put out


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I missed that on the first read, classic......you sure did earn that one though, that water was cold! To jump into armpit deep water and actually find that whiting and other bits was well beyond the call! All I did was make sure nothing floated away and tried to spot the glasses.

I went easy on the sledging to save myself some when it happens to me :twisted: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Hahaha i'm sure that its going to happen at some time especially if the outback can go over.I think we need to blame cheeky for starting the jinx! :twisted: 
:mrgreen: After the first trip i've decided to try and cut back on non essentials and strap,tie,cover and whatever else its gonna take to keep it in/on the yak! :twisted: 
Going in was okay,i didnt realise it was actually that deep...but luckily I dont really feel the cold.(just noticed everyone else is covered from head to toe, and i'm in shorts and t-shirt :shock: ) I figured too its good to get some brownie points going for when I go in!  Just glad to help and to find that $625 fish! :shock: 
At least your son enjoyed it John, we are about to tuck into the salmon.
Thanks Jimmy for the fish, now I know your name 
Next time it'll be my donation


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice photos Jimmy, I forgot to get a photo of the new cutdown crate, it looks much better now I reckon.
Thats a 3-5kg rod....the larger ones had a bit of go in them, for short bursts at least.

You and Craig were my best fish magnets, just wait till you hook up then cast at you and I was on every time :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Deepsouth said:


> I think we need to blame cheeky for starting the jinx! :twisted:


I think it may have been fated to happen, after I poked fun at Cheeky for rolling the Explorer. ;-)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey guys, good to see the salmon played ball. I ended up right up the back of the lagoon for a suss after coming in. Apart from another small flathead I got jack but found a few good looking spots for summer. Thanks Daniel for introducing me to this spot.

Scott


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Yet again, a top day with a great group of fellas. It was nice to meet James, Shaun and Sorrel John.

I was a little later than the main crowd and headed out into the bay against a vigorous current. Was half way out when I realised that I had the wrong hat on and had left the camera in the car. No photos from me, this trip.

No joy at all in the bay but it was great that the guys found that nice school of Salmon, baack in the channel. I doubt I would have had much luck at all if it hadn't been for Daniel's kindness in setting me up with a soft plastic grub. The fish showed no interest at all in my soft plastic minnow, or in a hard body that I was flicking around. Ended up catching nine altogether and took a few home to try them. Thanks Baldy.

By the time the guys called stumps, I thought I'd try for a few flatties, bumping lures on the bottom. Didn't do any good with Flatchaps but was suddenly getting constant hits from the salmon, so decided to give it away. It was weird how they were suddenly hitting my bottom bouncers, having totally ignored them earlier in the day.

What a superb venue it was, I don't imagine I would ever have discovered it by myself. Like Scott, I'll certainly add it to the list of available destinations for the future.

I was amazed at how many of us made this trip. I don't recall even saying hi to Barry and Blaen. My apolgies to anybody I missed guys. I was astonished to read about Blaen's misfortune. I must have been right there but didn't even realise there had been a problem. Saw John in the water but thought it was James. Wondered vaguely if they were hunting for bait! I suppose I get a little bit over-focussed when I am fishing!!

Anyhow, was just a great outing from go to whoa. A few side trips arranged for the future and can't wait for our next paddle out. With the weather beginning to warm up, I'm sure we can look forward to some solid attendances.

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Not HAPPY :evil: :evil: :evil: :x :x :x .

I can't believe I missed this. Looks like a sensational day out on the water. I was so excited about coming along too. Got up Saturday morning, put the yaks on the car and was getting a few bits and pieces together when my phone rings! SH*T, its work. Do I answer or not??? I made the wrong choice. There were a couple of issues in at work that I had to go sort out. Oh well, fingers crossed it won't take too long and Ill still get out in the yak. 4hrs later :shock: :shock: I was out of the office and on my way home. It was already 1pm so no point heading down to Cremorne as we had things on at 3pm.

We were hoping to get out on the Sunday but the weather wasn't exactly ideal. Oh well, hopefully this Sunday arvo we will get out again - it won't be Saturday (or Sunday morning) as its hockey grand final and we might have a couple of "cheeky" beers ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol:

BTW - Sorry for putting the jinx on you guys although I would have loved to have seen it :lol: :lol: :lol:. Don't worry guys, I'm sure you will get to see me have a few more swims yet ;-) ;-)

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVu7AR4AABTfgAAQQOMACBCAEAAv797gIACVCJGj9SbQ0jQDCaDVT/QREzEGoNPKPUY6eaN1seA72wml0d+6LYUQPlBZjfNJEb7J2va8WlhNxHtS+RCIFCa89LLTNlUcYjN6KaR8quuARkoV65diFyTDNVFnmLGglXjAMllU6iUwhwtNoxAMIqIHk6vNXgf4u5IpwoSC3dgI8A==


----------



## Barrabeachy (Nov 25, 2007)

Great read guys! Sorry i didn't make it i was introducing my boat to its new owner(making way for the new AI)! Hopefully the next trip is a goer! A fine crew of fishos indeed! Note must order rod keeper in case i roll! Unlucky there Blaen i have not been too keen to test the revos bouyancy up river yet the water is too cool at the moment!

Cheers Beachy


----------

